# أشغال البيتون المسلح



## architect one (14 ديسمبر 2009)

المادة (1) ماهية الأعمال:
يشمل هذا الفصل كافة الأعمال العائدة للبيتون العادي و البيتون المسلح و البيتون المغموس والعيارات المستعملة ، كما يشمل تدابير الوقاية و حفظ البيتون المصبوب بالإضافة إلى مواصفات المواد المختلفة اللازمة لهذه الأعمال.

المادة (2) مواصفات المواد:

أولاً: الإسمنت العادي:
يكون الإسمنت المستعمل في أعمال البيتون من نوع الإسمنت الصناعي (بورتلاند) صنع معامل معروفة و مقبولة لدى الإدارة على أن تنطبق عليه المواصفات العالمية للإسمنت و الذي تتوفر فيه الشروط التالية:
1.	المواصفات الكيماوية:
يجب أن لا تزيد نسبة بلا ماء الكبريت عن 3% و نسبة حمض الماغنزيوم عن 5% و نسبة الألومن عن 10% و نسبة السيليس الحر عن 2% و أن لا يزيد الفاقد عن درجة حرارة (1000) مئوية عن 4%.
2.	المواصفات الفيزيائية:
يجب أن تكون نعومة الإسمنت بحيث لا تزيد بقاياه بعد إمراره في منخل ذي (324) ثقب في السنتمتر المربع عن 1%.
يجب أن لا يزيد التمدد بالحرارة (100) مئوية بعد ثلاث ساعات (تجربة لوشاتولية) عن (10) مليمتر.
يجب أن لا يقل الوزن النوعي الحقيقي عن (3.00) غ/سم3.
3.	المواصفات الميكانيكية:
يجب أن لا تقل نتائج اختبارات عينات من مونة الإسمنت 3:1 و المحضرة طبقاً للمواصفات الفرنسية من الحدود التالية المقدرة بالكيلو غرام على السنتمتر المربع.
تجربة الشد:
مدة الغمر في الماء نوع الماء المقاومة
7 أيام ماء الشرب 20كغ/سم2
28 يوم ماء الشرب 25كغ/سم2

تجربة الضغط:
مدة الغمر في الماء نوع الماء المقاومة
7 أيام ماء الشرب 210كغ/سم2
28 يوم ماء الشرب 325كغ/سم2

4.التصلب أو الشك (ابتداء و انتهاء التجمد):
يجب أن لا يبدأ التصلب قبل (30) دقيقة و أن يتم التصلب بمدة لا تقل عن ساعتين و لا تزيد عن اثني عشر ساعة.
للإدارة الحق بإجراء التجارب اللازمة على الإسمنت المستحضر للعمل على حساب المتعهد سواء كان في المخابر أو في الورش،إذا كان الإسمنت غير مطابق للشروط المطلوبة آنفاً يرفض و تهدم الأعمال التي صنعت به.
يرد الإسمنت إلى الورشة ضمن أكياس ورقية متينة مغلفة جيداً و مختومة و بحالة سليمة،و يجب أن يكون مبيناً على كل كيس اسم الصانع و العلامة المسجلة و نوع الإسمنت.
يكون وزن كل كيس (50) كيلو غرام مع نسبة تسامح أقصاها (2%) و ترفض الأكياس التي يتجاوز فيها النقص هذه النسبة.
يخزن الإسمنت ضمن مستودعات مسقوفة و محفوظة من الرطوبة و تعزل عن الأرض بواسطة مورينات أو أية مادة أخرى عازلة للرطوبة بحيث تكون مرتفعة عن سطح الأرض المحيطة بها بمقدار (20) سنتمتراً على الأقل.
يجب العناية عند التخزين تقديم الدفعات القديمة عن الدفعات الجديدة بحيث يتم استعمال الإسمنت المخزون سابقاً قبل الإسمنت مجدداً شريطة أن يتم الاستعمال بين أسبوع و خمسة و أربعين يوماً من تاريخ الصنع إذ أن الإسمنت الحديث الصنع يكون بطئ التصلب بسبب احتوائه على نسبة عالية من الكلس الحر، و أن تخزين الإسمنت طويلاً يخفف من مقاومته. 
يرفض كل كيس رطب أو طرأ عليه عطل بسبب الرطوبة و يعود تقدير ذلك لمهندس الإدارة.
لا يمكن للمتعهد أخذ أي كمية من المستودعات المذكورة إلا بحضور المهندس أو الموظف المنتدب من قبل الإدارة لتسجيل حركة دخول و خروج الإسمنت و مراقبتها.
بعد استعمال الإسمنت تسلم الأكياس إلى موظف الإدارة الذي يجري فحصها و حفظها و يسجل في تقريره اليومي عدد الأكياس التي جرى تسليمها و نقلها للورشة و الأكياس التي أعيدت إليه فارغة مدموغة.


----------



## architect one (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ثانياً - الرمل و البحص:
إن خلطة الرمل و البحص لها تأثير كبير على مواصفات و مقاومة البيتون الذي تستعمل الخلطة في تحضيره. لذلك يجب العناية بأن تكون العناصر التي تتألف منها الخلطة في تحضيره مستوفية للشروط اللازمة من حيث النوع و النظافة و التركيب الحبي.

آ-النوع:
1- يستعمل في أعمال البيتون المغموس و العادي و المسلح المصبوب في المكان خلطة الرمل والزرادة والبحص من النوع النهري ويقصد بذلك الرمل و البحص والزرادة الطبيعية المتراكمة بفعل جريان الماء .

ب-النظافة: يجب أن يكون البحص و الرمل نظيفاً و خالياً من كل ما من شأنه أن يقلل من متانة البيتون أو أن يؤثر تأثيراً سيئاً في حديد التسليح و بصورة خاصة يجب أن يكون خالياً من المواد العضوية و الترابية و المواد اللاصقة و الأجسام الغريبة كقطع الفحم أو الخشب و كذلك المواد الكبريتية.
كذلك فإن وجود الغبار الناعم على وجه البحص يحول دون التصاق الإسمنت بالبحص و لذلك يجب غسل البحص بالماء حتى يتخلص من ذرات الغبار و الغضار العالق به كلما طلب ذلك مهندس الإدارة.
تؤخذ عينات من الرمل و البحص المعد للاستعمال في الورشة و ترسل إلى مخابر لإجراء الفحوص التالية وفقاً للمواصفات الفرنسية (أفنور) أو إحدى المواصفات العالمية:
1-كشف المواد العضوية و الشوائب (تجربة المعادل الرملي). على أن لا يقل عن 90%.
2-تحديد نسبة الغبار الناعم على أن لا تزيد نسبة العناصر الناعمة المارة من المنخل (0.074) مم عن (5 %) في حالة الرمل المكسر و (30 %) في حالة الرمل المدور.
3-تحديد نسبة المسامات الفارغة.
4-تحديد نسبة الحبيبات الرقيقة التي يجب أن لا تزيد عن (10 %) وزناً إذا أعطت التجارب المذكورة نتائج غير صالحة بالنسبة للمواصفات التي أجريت بموجبها التجربة يرفض البحص والزرادة و الرمل المعروض.و يستبدل بغيره من الأنواع التي تؤمن الشروط المطلوبة .

ج-التحليل الحبي:
يجب أن تكون حبيبات البحص والزرادة و الرمل متدرجة و بالنسب التي تشكل أقل حد ممكن من الفراغ بين الحبات، أي أن تكون الكثافة في الحدود الأعظمية. 
و للتأكد من ذلك تؤخذ عينات من البحص والزرادة و الرمل و تفرز بالمناخل المنصوص عنها في المواصفات البريطانية أو الفرنسية إلى مختلف العناصر المكونة لها بحسب قياس الحبات ،و يرسم الخط البياني للتدرج و يقارن بالخطوط البيانية النموذجية،فإذا تبين أنه يبتعد عنها يعدل التدرج الحبي بزيادة بعض العناصر الناقصة أو بتنقيص بعض العناصر الزائدة حتى الوصول إلى التدرج الأنسب.

ثالثاً – الماء:
لا يستعمل في البيتون إلا ماء الشرب النقي، و لا يمكن الموافقة على استعمال أي مورد آخر للمياه إلا بعد إجراء فحص مخبري على عينات من الماء المطلوب استعماله للتثبيت من خلوه من أية مواد ضارة بالبيتون و على الأخص المواد العضوية و ذلك وفقاً للمواصفات العالمية.
يتم	تعيين مقادير الماء المستعمل في البيتون بمعرفة مهندس الإدارة و تبعاً للتجارب و الفحوص بواسطة مخروط ابرامس بحيث يتراوح الهبوط بين 4-5 سم و قبل وضع ملدن وعلى المتعهد التقيد بذلك.
يقدم المتعهد جميع كميات الماء النظيف اللازمة للورشة.

رابعاً – المواد الملدنة : 
يجب على المتعهد إستخدام المواد الملدنة الصالحة للاستخدام في العناصر البيتونية وعلى المتعهد تأمين الوثائق اللازمة التي تؤكد صلاحية استخدام هذه المواد وعدم احتوائها على الكلور والكبريت والأملاح الأخرى الضارة بحديد التسليح .


----------



## architect one (14 ديسمبر 2009)

خامساً – حديد التسليح العادي : 
آ-يستعمل بصورة عامة في البيتون المسلح حديد التسليح التالي:
1-قضبان ملساء من الفولاذ اللين.
2-قضبان من الفولاذ المحلزن العالي المقاومة.

ب-يطبق ما جاء في الكود لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت بالخرسانة المسلحة بما يخص أنواع الصلب والخواص الميكانيكية لصلب التسليح واجهادات الخضوع .	
ج-يجب أن يتم إجراء تجارب الثني على الفولاذ و يرفض أي حديد يتشقق أو ينكسر أثناء التجربة.



د-المرونة:
1-في الفولاذ اللين و الذي تظهر فيه مرحلة اللدونة (الانسياب) يعتبر حد المرونة هو الإجهاد المطابق لبدء هذه المرحلة.
2-في الفولاذ العالي المقاومة الذي لا تظهر فيها خاصية الانسياب يعتبر حد المرونة هو الإجهاد الذي يترك تغيرات نسبية متبقية مقدارها 0.2%.
3-يعتبر حد المرونة هو المقاومة الميكانيكية المميزة للفولاذ و التي يبنى التصميم على أساسها و يجب أن يكون حده الأدنى و على كل ذلك يجب تحديده على أساس تجارب مخبرية معترف بها. و يتم ذلك بأخذ ثلاث عينات على الأقل من كل قطر يرد إلى الورشة إذا كانت الكمية أقل من 5 طن و تزاد بعينة إضافية لكل 5 طن أخرى.

هـ-تحدد الشروط الخاصة و المخططات التنفيذية النوع المطلوب استعماله و فيما إذا كان من النوع الأملس أو المحلزن.و إذا لم يحدد ذلك في الشروط الخاصة فيكون النوع المطلوب هو النوع المحلزن.

و-يجب أن تكون قضبان التسليح خالية من التشقق و الصدأ المتخلخل و برادة و غبار المصنع و الدهان و المواد الدهنية و الزيتية و الإسفلتية و جميع المواد الأخرى التي تقلل من تماسك الحديد بالبيتون.

ز-إذا نصت الشروط الخاصة على استعمال حديد خاص فتحدد مواصفات هذا الحديد ضمن الشروط الخاصة.

ح-للإدارة الحق بطلب إجراء تجارب على عينات من الحديد المستعمل(تجارب الشد و اللي على البارد و جميع التجارب الضرورية الأخرى للحديد التي تحددها المواصفات الدولية المعتمدة) في أي مخبر تختاره الإدارة .

سادساً - مانعات التسـرب Water – stop : 
تنفذ جوانات لمنع التسرب Water – stop حيث يجب أن تكون مستقيمة وذات مقطع عرضي منتظم خال من الثقوب والالتواء ومطابق للمخططات ويجب أن تكون مواصفاتها وأبعادها مطابقة للحد الأدنى للمواصفات الواردة في الجدول التالي على أن تكون مصنوعة من المطاط الطبيعي أو الصناعي أو كليهما معاً ويمنع قبول هذه الجوانات إذا كانت مصنعة من مطاط مستخدم سابقاً ، على المتعهد وعلى نفقته الخاصة إجراء التجارب اللازمة للتحقق من المواصفات المطلوبة وهي : 

المواصفات المطلوبة لجوانات Water – stop 

المواصفات	رقم التجربة حسب النظام الأمريكي الحدود المطلوبة 
القساوة ( ديورميتر )	3021	60 - 70
التشوه المتبقى بالضغط	3311	30 % كحد أدنى
مقاومة الشـد	4111	أكبر من 176 كغ/سم2
التطاول عند الانقطاع	ASTM D 412	أكبر من 45 %
إجهاد الشد عند التطاول
% 300	4131	أكبرمن 63 كغ /سم2
مقدار امتصاص الماء	6691	أصغر من 5 %
مقاومة الشد بعد فترة طويلة من الزمن	
7111	
أكبر من 80 % 

يتم تركيب الجوانات بشكل فني وتوصل بشكل أن تحقق الكتامة حسب تعليمات الجهة الصانعة وعلى المتعهد عدم تركيب أي جوانات قبل إجراء التجارب اللازمة عليها .


----------



## architect one (14 ديسمبر 2009)

المادة (3) عيارات البيتون:
آ-يقصد من كلمة عيار البيتون في هذه الشروط وزن الإسمنت الداخل في كل متر مكعب من البيتون المصبوب.
إن تحديد كمية كل نوع من أنواع الرمل والزرادة و البحص و كمية الماء الداخلة في صنع المتر المكعب من البيتون يجب أن تدرس بعناية،و لا سيما عندما تكون أشغال البيتون هامة و معرضة لإجهادات عالية .و الشرط الأساسي للحصول على بيتون ذي متانة عالية و قوة احتمال و مقاومة مع الزمن هو أن تكون كثافة البيتون عالية و أن تكون الفراغات فيه أقل ما يمكن.
ب-تحدد عيارات الرمل و البحص و الزرادة بناء على نتائج تجارب مخبرية.سواء في مخبر المتعهد في الورشة أو أي مخبر تختاره الإدارة على عينات من الرمل و البحص و الزرادة المراد استعماله في الأشغال.تجري التجارب على نفقة المتعهد.
يقدم المتعهد قبل المباشرة بصب البيتون بوقت كاف كميات من أنواع الرمل و البحص و الزرادة المراد استعماله،على أن لا تقل كل كمية عن حمولة شاحنة،و تؤخذ عينات من كل منها على أن تكون كل عينة مؤلفة من خليط من رأس الكوم ووسطه و يفرز كل منها في المناخل النموذجية و تنظم بالنتيجة جداول أو خطوط بيانية، و تحدد النسب النهائية للخليطة المناسبة بالمقارنة مع الجداول أو الخطوط البيانية النموذجية.و كذلك نسبة الماء إلى الإسمنت.
تعمل نماذج بيتون بحسب النسب المقررة، و يصار إلى تجربة مقاومة هذه النماذج على الضغط بعد سبعة أيام و بعد ثمانية و عشرين يوماً،فإذا كانت النتيجة مقبولة و فوق الحدود الدنيا المقررة تعتمد النسب نهائياً و يصار إلى مراعاتها طالما أن نوعية المواد الموردة إلى الورشة لم تتغير،فإذا طرأ أي تغيير عليها وجب إعادة التجارب من جديد هذا و يلفت النظر إلى أن أنواع الرمل و البحص و الزرادة التي جرت التجارب عليها يجب أن يجري تعييرها منفصلة كل نوع على حدى ، و لا يجوز بحال من الأحوال خلط نوع منها مع نوع آخر ثم تعييرها جملة.
كل ما سبق يقدم ضمن تقرير فني من مخبر معتمد و على نفقة المتعهد.
و لتحديد العيارات الصحيحة لا بد من حساب الخلطة المثالية من قبل مخبر معتمد لتعيين الحد الأدنى المقبول للمقاومة على الكسر بعد 28 يوماً تجري تجارب الضغط حتى الكسر على عينات اسطوانية قطرها (15) سم و ارتفاعها (30) سم .
إن المقدار المعين للحد الأدنى لمقاومة البيتون يعتبر العنصر الأساسي الواجب الحصول عليه في البيتون المطلوب و عليه في حالة عدم الحصول على الحد الأدنى لمقاومة البيتون، يترتب على المتعهد أن يتخذ على حسابه كافة التدابير اللازمة الكفيلة بتأمين المقاومة الدنيا المطلوبة و لو اقتضى الأمر إلى زيادة عيار الإسمنت أو استعمال طريقة الاهتزاز مع تخفيض نسبة المياه أو تغيير مصدر المواد الحصوية من رمل و بحص و تعديل تركيبها الحبيبي أو استعمال أية وسيلة أخرى تؤمن الغاية المطلوبة كإضافة مواد محسنة للمقاومة دون أن يحقق له المطالبة بأي تعويض من جراء النفقات الإضافية العائدة للتدابير النهائية التي يتم الاتفاق عليها مع الإدارة.
و في حالة ما إذا كانت نتائج التجارب التي أجريت على البيتون المصنوع في الورشة قد أعطت جهوداً تقل عما هو ملحوظ أعلاه، فيحقق للإدارة إما طلب هدم الأقسام التي جرى إنشاؤها بالبيتون المخالف للشروط أو الاكتفاء بحسم نسبة من قيمة هذا البيتون فيما إذا كانت الأوضاع المحلية للأقسام المذكورة تسمح بإبقائها على حالها بعد التحقق من ذلك بالوسائل الفنية المعروفة. يتم هدم العناصر المصبوبة إذا كانت مقاومتها الفعلية أقل من 80% من المقاومة المطلوبة في الأقسام المصبوبة في المكان.


----------



## architect one (14 ديسمبر 2009)

المادة (4) القوالب: 
آ-يجب أن تكون القوالب المهيأة لصب البيتون مستوفية للشروط الأساسية التالية:
1-أن تكون ثابتة لا يحدث فيها أي انحناء أو اعوجاج أو تحدب أو اختلاف في السويات أثناء الصب بالمضخة و المتعهد مسؤول عن كل خلل يظهر أثناء العمل و عليه إصلاحه على حسابه.
2-أن تكون متينة و مأمونة بحيث تتحمل وزن البيتون المصبوب فيها نتيجة الصب بالمضخة و الإجهادات المتوقعة بنتيجة حركة الصب و العمال ورج البيتون.وأن يكون تثبيتها على الأرض بطريقة فنية بحيث لا يحدث فيها هبوط أثناء الصب.و المتعهد وحده هو المسؤول عن سلامة القوالب و عن كل عطل و ضرر يمكن أن يحدث من جراء عدم تحملها.
3-أن تكون وصلاتها متلاحمة و خالية من الثقوب و الشقوق،بشكل يمنع تسرب المواد الناعمة من خلالها.و يجب أن لا يقل سمك الدفوف المستعملة عن (25) ميليمتر، ما عدا بعض الأجزاء ذات الأوضاع الخاصة و بموافقة مهندس الإدارة في حال القوالب الخشبية أو تكون وصلاتها متلاحمة وخالية من الثقوب والنتؤات وذات سطوح مستوية ملساء في حال القوالب المعدنية .
4-أن تكون مؤلفة من قطع سليمة و منتظمة الشكل، و سهلة النقل و التحريك و منصوبة بشكل مرتب و منتظم. تربط الأعمدة الحاملة بروابط متينة لمقاومة الجهود الأفقية المحتملة أثناء الصب. كما يمكن أن تحوي على الفرزات اللازمة للأعمدة حيث يتطلب أن يكون بيتون الأعمدة مكتنز بحيث يأخذ شكل القالب والفرزات المحددة معمارياً ودون الحاجة إلى أي أعمال إصلاح أو تليس مستقبلية . 
5-أن تكون مصممة بشكل يسمح برفع جوانب الجسورة و البلاطات بدون تأثير على الأجزاء الحاملة.
6-يجب أن تكون الأجزاء الحاملة قابلة للتحريك لضبط سوية و تخطيط القوالب و أن تكون سهلة الفك بدون أن تحدث ضرراً للبيتون.
ب-يجب أن تحضر القوالب بشكل فني لإنجاز عملية الصب دون توقف للعنصر الواحد عدا الأوضاع الخاصة التي توافق الإدارة على تجزئة صبها.
ج- تكون القوالب المستخدمة إما خشبية أو معدنية أو مؤلفة من الاثنين معاً وذلك حسب طبيعة العنصر المصبوب كما يمكن ان تكون قوالب البلاطات المفرغة من القطع البلاستيكية مسبقة الصنع, 
وعلى كل حال يجب قبل المباشرة بالعمل أخذ موافقة المهندس المشرف على الطريقة المراد إتباعها في عمل القوالب. و في الأحوال الخاصة،عندما تكون الأشغال ذات أهمية من حيث الارتفاع أو الشكل ، على المتعهد تقديم مخطط تفصيلي عن تصميم القوالب.
د-يجب أن تكون الألواح الخشبية خالية من الإلتواءات و الشقوق و أن تكون متلاصقة بدون فراغ محسوس إلا ما هو مقدر لتمدد الخشب بتأثير الرش بالماء و تثبت الألواح على المورينات الخشبية الحاملة لها بدق مسمارين عند كل مورينة.
هـ-يجب أن تكون القوائم الحاملة للقالب مؤلفة من أعمدة متينة،ذات مقاطع و أشكال منتظمة،و تركب على أبعاد مناسبة للفتحات و الأثقال المعدة لتحملها ، و المورينات الخشبية تكون بمقطع 8×8 سم أو أكثر حسب نوع الأثقال و يجب أن لا تزيد المسافة بين القوائم الحاملة للقالب عن متر واحد. ويجب أن يكون كل عمود مؤلفاً من قطعة واحدة معدنية ، فإذا اضطر المتعهد لوصل بعض الأعمدة لتأمين الارتفاع المطلوب، فيجب أن تكون الوصلة ملساء بحيث لا يظهر مكان الوصل بعد الفك ، و على أن لا يحوي العمود إلا على وصلة واحدة.كما يجب أن تكون مساندها ذات مقاطع منتظمة تؤمن الأثقال على كامل مساحة مقطع العمود.
و-يراعى عند عمل قوالب الجسور أن يترك فيها سهماً معاكساً وفق المخططات و ذلك لتلافي السهم المنتظر .
ز-يجب أن تكون مقاييس و أشكال القوالب مطابقة للمخططات و المقاطع.و أن تكون الزوايا حادة و قائمة و الوصلات مستقيمة،بدون نتوءات أو فجوات و على كل حال فإن الزيادة و النقص في المقاييس و في الإستقامات و في الأبعاد بين المحاور أو الوجوه للبيتون بعد الصب يجب أن لا تتجاوز (3) ملم.
ح- لمهندس الإدارة أن يفحص القوالب قبل السماح بتركيب حديد التسليح فيها، 
و على المتعهد أن يقوم بجميع الإصلاحات و تدارك سائر النواقص التي يطلبها المهندس و ذلك قبل المباشرة بتركيب الحديد.
ط-يجب تنظيف القوالب قبل الصب من قطع الخشب و النشارة و الغبار و سائر النفايات و الأنقاض التي تكون عليها.و ترش القوالب الخشبية بالماء يشكل غزير. أما القوالب المعدنية فيجب تنظيفها ودهانها بالزيت حصراً ويمنع دهانها بالزيت المحروق أو المازوت ، قبل أعمال الصب . 
ي-على المتعهد أن يؤمن عمل الفتحات و الثقوب و الفراغات و غير ذلك من الترتيبات المطلوبة لمختلف التأسيسات والتجهيزات و الأعمال المختلفة الأخرى والمتعلقة بالمشروع.
و أن يركب و يثبت كل ما يقضيه تنفيذ تعهده أو كل ما يطلب منه تركيبه من مواسير و قطع تثبيت صفائح أو أجزاء خشبية أو معدنية أو أية مادة أخرى يراد تثبيتها أو دمجها بالبيتون، و ذلك بموجب التعليمات و المقاييس التي يحددها مهندس الإدارة أو التي يقتضيها التصميم وذلك بالرجوع إلى المخططات . 
ك-لا يسمح بفك قوالب البيتون المصبوب في المكان إلا بعد انقضاء المهل التالية:
4 أيام لفك وجوه الجسور و الأعمدة و الجدران.
14 يوما لفك السقوف (دون الوجه السفلي للجسور).
28 يوماً لفك الوجوه السفلي للجسور . 
و تضاف أيام الصقيع إلى المهل المذكورة أعلاه و يجب أن يجري فك القوالب تدريجياً حتى لا يتعرض البيتون إلى إجهادات مفاجئة كما يجب العناية بعدم الإضرار بالبيتون أثناء فك القوالب.


----------



## architect one (14 ديسمبر 2009)

المادة (5) تركيب حديد التسليح:

آ – أنواع الحديد :
يطبق ما جاء في الكود لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت بالخرسانة المسلحة بما يخص أنواع الصلب والخواص الميكانيكية لصلب التسليح واجهادات الخضوع .	

ب – شروط إستعمال حديد التسليح :
1-	يجب أن يكون الحديد المستحضر لموقع العمل نظيفاً وخالياً من أي أثر للصدأ القشري السطحي .
2 –يقبل الحديد الأملس المفتول أو ذو النتوءات وعلى المتعهد أن يقدم وثيقة تبين مصدر هذا الحديد كما يجب أن يوافق عليه ممثل الإدارة .
3 –لممثل الإدارة أن يطلب على نفقة المتعهد إجراء التجارب المخبرية وغيرها التي يراها مناسبة لإثبات جودة مواصفات الحديد ومطابقته للشروط .
4 – يجب التأكد من نظافة الحديد جيداً قبل إستعماله من كل الشوائب العالقة به والتي يمكن أن تضر بإلتصاق البيتون به سواءً كانت من الزيوت أو الأتربة أو الأوساخ وإذا ظهر بعض الصدأ السطحي القشري فيجب تنظيفه بفراشي قاسية تنظيفاً جيداً .
5 – حين وضع القضبان في أماكنها , يجب أن تكون مستقيمة تماماً دون إعوجاج أو إنحناء مسبق وتعكف رؤوسها بصورة مستديرة ومتجانسة .
6 – يجري ثني القضبان على البارد وتعكف رؤوسها على البارد دون تسخين ويجب أن يتم الثني بصورة تدريجية وبشكل يضمن عدم ظهور شقوق أو تصدع في ظهر القسم المعكوف .
7 – يجب أن يجري ثني النهايات والمنحنيات حسبما جاء في المصورات التفصيلية للتسليح .
8 – في حالة ضرورة ثني القضيب لتغيير إتجاهه فيجب أن لا يقل نصف قطر الإنحناء حسب ما هو وارد في تعليمات الكود ويجب الإنتباه إلى عدم حدوث زوايا حادة في أماكن الثني .
9 – توضع قضبان التسليح في الأماكن وحسب القياسات والأبعاد المنصوص عنها في المصورات وتربط فيما بينها في كل نقطة يتلاقى فيها قضيبان أو أكثر بشريط الربط بقطر لا يقل عن / 1 / مم والمشدود شداَ جيداً .
10 – يجب عمل مساند صغيرة ( كراسي ) من الحديد أو من المونة المؤلفة من حجم من الإسمنت مقابل حجمين الرمل لوضعها بين حديد التسليح والقوالب بشكل تبقى فيه المسافة بين الإثنين كافية لتغليف الحديد جيداً بالبيتون أثناء الصب وفي كل الأحوال تؤخذ موافقة المهندس المشرف على نماذج هذه المساند .
11 – يجب على المتعهد حين صب البيتون ورجه عدم الإضرار بالمسافة الفاصلة بين السقائل وحديد التسليح , كما يجب عليه الإحتراس من إحداث إنحراف في أي من قضبان التسليح . إن المسافة الفاصلة بين القوالب وحديد التسليح تعادل أكبر الأقطار من القضبان الداخلة في شبكة التسليح دون أن تقل مع ذلك عن / 20 / مم ويمكن في حالة إستعمال قضبان بقطر أقل من / 10 / مم إنقاص هذه المسافة حتى / 15 / مم على أن لايتعارض هذا مع المصورات التفصيلية للتسليح .
12 – يجب الإمتناع ما أمكن عن إحداث وصلات في حديد التسليح وإن كان لا بد من إحداث مثل هذه الوصلات فيجب أن تقع على النقاط التي تبلغ فيها إجهادات حديد التسليح الحد الأدنى وبموافقة مهندس الإدارة مع إتخاذ الإحتياطات الآتية :
آ – عدم إجراء عدة وصلات في مقطع واحد تزيد عن ثلث قضبان المقطع .
ب – أن تكون المسافة الفاصلة بين قضيبين تكاملين تعادل على الأقل قطر القضيب الأكبر حتى يمكن للبيتون تغليفها جيداً وعدم إحداث فراغ فيما بينهما .
ج – تكون مسافة التغطية بين قضيبين متكاملين على الأقل / 30 / مرة للقطر الأكبر بينهما مع عكفة و / 60 / مرة قطر القضيب الأكبر بدون عكفة وللمهندس المشرف وحده الحق في تعديل هذه المسافة .
د – على المتعهد بعد وضع وتربيط حديد التسليح أن يأخذ موافقة المهندس المشرف على مطابقة العمل للشروط المطلوبة والبدء بصب البيتون .
هـ - إذا ظهر بعد الصب أن هناك قضبان لم تغطى جيداً بالبيتون فللمهندس المشرف الحق في رفض العمل كله رفضاً باتاً أو إجراء إصلاحه بالطريقة التي يراها مناسبة مهما بلغت التكاليف التي يتحملها المتعهد من جراء ذلك .
و – يمنع وصل قضبان التسليح بواسطة اللحام الكهربائي وفي حالة إضطرار المتعهد لعمل ذلك فللمهندس المشرف في السماح به وهو الذي يعطي مواصفات الطريقة التي يمكن أن تتبع في هذه الحالة والتجارب الواجب إجراؤها من أجلها .
13 – في كل ما لم يرد ذكره في شروط إستعمال الحديد يرجع إلى الترتيبات العامة التي تتعلق بالتسليح والواردة في الكود .


----------



## architect one (14 ديسمبر 2009)

المادة (6) جبل البيتون:
آ-يصنع البيتون بالمزج ضمن مجابل مركزية ميكانيكية حصراً .
ب-قبل المباشرة بصب البيتون يتم عمل خطة تنظيمية بموافقة مهندس الإدارة و ذلك لورشة صنع و نقل البيتون، تحدد فيها مواقع المضخات و طرق دخول الجبالات الحاملة للبيتون إلى موقع الصب و غير ذلك من العناصر التي تؤثر في تنظيم العمل و تفيد في تحسين سوية الإنتاج.
ج-يجب أن تكون الورشة مجهزة بمضخة احتياطية أثناء الصب حتى لا يؤدي توقف مفاجئ في المضخات العاملة إلى الإضرار في سير العمل وخاصة عند صب الأعمدة .

المادة (7) نقل البيتون:
يجب أن يتم نقل البيتون من الجبالة إلى مكانه بأسرع ما يمكن و بشكل لا يسبب انفصاله أو فقده لانسجامه أو تصلبه و على المتعهد التقيد في ذلك بالتعليمات التي تعطى له من قبل مهندس الإدارة.و مهما كان نوع الأوعية أو الطريقة المتبعة في النقل يجب تحاشي الهز العنيف.كما يجب أن يتم وضع البيتون في موضعه النهائي خلال خمسة وأربعون دقيقة على الأكثر من جبله، و في كل الأحوال قبل بدء تصلب البيتون.و يرفض استعمال كل بيتون بدأ تصلبه و لا يسمح بإعادة خلطه أو زيادة الماء أو الإسمنت عليه.

المادة (8) صب البيتون:
آ-على المتعهد أن يؤمن طريقة الصب و ينظم حركة العمل بشكل لا يؤثر على ترتيب و نظافة الحديد و القوالب ، و لذلك يتوجب تأمين ممرات و سقائل متينة وواسعة من الخشب لتأمين سير العمال عليها دون التعرض إلى الحديد.
ب-يصب البيتون في موضعه بشكل يملئ القوالب تماماً و يغلف قضبان الحديد من جميع جهاته و يطرد الهواء من داخل كتل البيتون.
يجب أن لا يجري تحريك البيتون ضمن القوالب لمسافات طويلة بل يحشى في الموقع الذي يفرغ فيه، و لذلك يتوجب تحاشي تفريغ كميات كبيرة في مكان واحد حتى لا يزيد ارتفاعها عن جوانب القالب و يسيل منها القسم المانع إلى الخارج كما يتوجب عدم صب الجسور على طبقات مجزأة بل يجب أن يتم صب و تحشية كامل المقطع قبل أن يبدأ تصلب الجزء الأسفل.
ج-سواء كان الصب مع أجهزة الرج أو بدونها، يجب استعمال أدوات خاصة و بعدد كاف لتحشية البيتون و دكه بشكل عميق و فعال، على أن يتم هذا العمل خلال خمس دقائق من سكب البيتون.و تستعمل لهذه الغاية قضبان من الحديد بقطر (14) مليمتر مشحوذة الرأس بشكل مثلث ،و ليس بأدوات غليظة أو قطع خشبية فيقف عامل واحد أو أكثر أمام موقع سكب البيتون لتأمين إملاء الزوايا و تحت حديد التسليح بينما يقوم العمال الآخرون بالعمل من فوق البيتون بدكه حتى أسفل القالب ، و حتى توقف ظهور فقاعات الهواء من السطح.
د-لا يسمح بصب الأعمدة من ارتفاع يزيد عن مترين و نصف كما تنفذ الجدران على عدة مراحل.لا يزيد ارتفاع كل منها عن متر واحد،و على أن يجري الصب في كل مرحلة على طبقات لا تزيد عن (15) سم ترص و تحشى جيداً ضمن القالب.
هـ-يجب تحاشي تفريغ البيتون من ارتفاعات عالية حتى لا تنفصل أجزاؤه عن بعضها وذلك بتنزيل أنبوب المضخة ضمن العمود إلى مستوي الصب . 
و-تحدد مسبقاً مواقع إيقاف الصب في نهاية اليوم ، وبالمكان المناسب من حيث الإجهاد الذي سيتعرض له البيتون.توضع عند الفواصل مساند مؤقتة من الخشب لكي تساعد على رص و تحشية القسم المجاور للفاصل .و قبل متابعة الصب يجب غسل نهاية الفاصل و رفع جميع الأجزاء غير المتماسكة ثم يرش وجه الفاصل بالماء و يطلى بروبة الإسمنت و الرمل من عيار (3) رمل إلى (1) اسمنت حجماً.
ز-لا يسمح بصب البيتون بالطقس البارد فيما إذا كانت درجة الحرارة دون خمس درجات مئوية فوق الصفر خلال مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث أيام،إلا إذا اتخذت تدابير خاصة يوافق عليها المهندس المشرف على التنفيذ . كما لا يسمح بصب البيتون بتاتاً تحت المطر مهما كانت درجة الحرارة .
ح-لا يصب البيتون بصورة عامة إلا بعد رش ألواح القوالب بالماء و بعد الموافقة الخطية للمهندس المشرف.

المادة (9) استعمال الرجاجات الميكانيكية:
حيثما تنص الشروط الخاصة على أن يكون البيتون مرجوجاً يجب استعمال الرجاجات الميكانيكية و على كل حال فإن استعمال هذه الرجاجات مفيد جداً في صب البيتون حتى و لو لم ينص على ذلك، و خاصة حيث توجد كتل كبيرة من البيتون.
في حال استعمال الرجاجات يجب أخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار في تحضير النماذج و دراسة عيارات البيتون و لا سيما فيما يتعلق بعيار الماء، إذ أن البيتون المرجوج يجب أن يكون أجمد من البيتون غير المرجوج . و كمية الماء فيه أقل و حتى لا يطفو الماء على وجه البيتون أثناء العمل.
تستعمل الرجاجات ذات الإبر للرج ضمن البيتون.فتغمس الإبرة حتى القاع ثم ترفع برفق مع تحاشي هز الحديد، و تكون المسافة بين موقع الغمس من (40-50) سم.
كما تستعمل الرجاجات التي ترج القوالب من الخارج في الأجزاء الضيقة أو في المحلات المكتظة بقضبان التسليح و يجب في هذه الحالة تحاشي انفصال البيتون عن القالب بأن لا توضع كميات كبيرة من البيتون مرة واحدة، و بالعناية بالرص من الداخل كما يجب أن تكون القوالب متينة ( خاصة في الأعمدة والجدران الاستنادية ) .
و عند استعمال الرجاجات ضمن العضائد و الجدران يجب إنزال الإبرة إلى قاع المكان قبل المباشرة بالصب ثم سحبها تدريجياً و قبل أن يتراكم فوقها البيتون بشكل يجعل رفعها صعباً.
تحدد قدرة جهاز الرج و عمله من حيث التوتر و اتجاه الرج و زمن التطبيق تبعاً لكتلة البيتون و كثافة التسليح إذ أنه يمكن أن تحدث عملية التفريق بين عناصر البيتون إذا زاد التوتر عن الحد المطلوب أو زادت مدة التطبيق عن الفترة الملائمة ، يجب أن تنتهي عملية الرج قبل بدء تصلب البيتون، و يرفع الجهاز بتأن عند ظهور الماء على سطح البيتون و قد يكون ظهور الماء دليلاً على أن نسبة الماء زائدة فيجب تعديلها في الجبلات اللاحقة:
-يجب أن لا تزيد سماكة البيتون المعد للرج عن (40) سنتيمتر كما يمنع هز حديد التسليح.
-يجب أن توافق الإدارة على نوع جهاز الرج قبل استعماله.

المادة (10) صقل وجه البيتون:
إذا نصت الشروط الخاصة على صقل وجه البيتون في السطح فيجب أن تجري عملية الصقل بعد فترة وجيزة من انتهاء الصب.
يفرش الإسمنت على سطح البيتون بمعدل (1.5) كيلو غرام و نصف اسمنت لكل متر مربع و يصقل جيداً.
يجب على المتعهد اتخاذ الوسائل اللازمة لتأمين سير العمال المكلفين بالعمل على ألواح خشبية تضمن عدم الإضرار بالبيتون المصبوب.
يجب سقاية السطح المصقول بالماء مرتين في اليوم و ذلك لمدة خمسة عشر يوماً على الأقل . يدخل سعر صقل السطوح ضمن سعر البيتون المسلح.

المادة (11) العناية بالبيتون بعد الصب:
يجب العناية بأن يتم تصلب البيتون و اكتسابه درجة المتانة المطلوبة ضمن الشروط التالية:
1-المحافظة على البيتون بحالة الرطوبة و ذلك برشه بالماء باستمرار إلا في أوقات الصقيع.
2-حماية البيتون من تأثيرات الطقس المضر كالرياح و أشعة الشمس و المطر و الصقيع، و لهذه الغاية تغطى السقوف و الوجه العلوي للجسور بعد تصلبها بطبقة من الخيش أو رقائق بلاستيكية ، و يرش فوقها الماء باستمرار.
3-تحاشي أية حركة على البيتون بعد مرور خمسة عشر دقيقة على الصب و في حالة الضرورة يجب اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة التي تؤمن الحركة دون الإضرار بالبيتون.
4-عدم تحميل البيتون أية أثقال إضافية.
و تحدد المدة اللازمة لكل من هذه التدابير من قبل المهندس المشرف على التنفيذ تبعاً لحالة الطقس و نوع البيتون.

المادة (12) التجارب على البيتون:
1-على المتعهد أن يهيىء القوالب اللازمة لأخذ العينات و يجهزها دوماً بشكل معد للاستعمال و تقع على المتعهد جميع نفقات تحضير النماذج و العناية بها و تجربتها.
2-يوضع في الورشة سجل خاص تدون فيه بالتسلسل تواريخ صنع النماذج و أرقامها و نتائج تجربتها.
3-أنواع التجارب على البيتون:
آ-التجارب التحضيرية:
1- يجب أن تتم هذه التجارب قبل المباشرة بالعمل و في كل مرة يجري فيها تبديل أنواع و مواصفات المواد ، و ذلك للتحقيق من صلاحية المواد الحصوية ، و تحديد نسب المزج و عيار الماء و بأن البيتون المصنوع بموجب هذه الشروط يعطي بالنتيجة الحد الأدنى للمقاومة المحددة في الشروط.
2- تجري هذه التجارب على نفقة المتعهد ، في المخبر الذي توافق عليه الإدارة. و تحضر لكل خليطة ستة نماذج.و يجب أن تكون نتيجة متوسط التجارب الستة أعلى بنسبة (10%) من الحد الأدنى المفروض لنوع البيتون.

ب-التجارب أثناء التنفيذ:
1-	تؤخذ نماذج من البيتون أثناء الصب للتحقق من أن البيتون المصبوب فعلاً يحقق المواصفات المطلوبة و لتحديد مقاومة البيتون الذي تم الحصول عليه في المنشأ . يجب أن تتم هذه التجارب عند صب كل جزء هام على أن لاتقل النسبة عن ثلاث عينات لكل عنصر مصبوب .
2-	تحضر النماذج ضمن قوالب معدنية اسطوانية نظامية بحضور مهندس الإدارة و ممثل المتعهد. و يكون عدد النماذج ثلاثة لكل تجربة. و يراعى أن يكون البيتون من قلب الجبلة لكي يمثل واقع البيتون المستعمل بالفعل. و ترقم النماذج و يدون عليها تاريخ صبها و نوع البيتون المصنوع منه.
3-	إن النماذج المأخوذة لمقارنة البيتون مع المقاومة المطلوبة في المواصفات تحفظ لمدة (24) ساعة في قوالبها و تحت حرارة معتدلة(15-20) درجة مئوية ثم تغمس بالماء أو بنشارة الخشب المبللة، وتجري تجربتها بعد (28) يوماً من صنعها إلا إذا كان المنشأ معرضاً لتحمل كامل إجهاده قبل ذلك فعندها يمكن تجربة النماذج قبل مضي هذه المدة مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار للتطور المنتظر خلال الزمن.
4- يجب أن يكون معدل مقاومة النماذج المهيأة للمقاومة بموجب الفقرة (3) 
أعلاه معادلاً على الأقل للحد الأدنى المطلوب على أن لا تزيد نسبة النماذج التي تقل مقاومتها عن الحد الأدنى عن (10%) . يتحمل المتعهد جميع نفقات تلك التجارب.

4-نتائج التجارب:
آ-إذا فشلت التجارب المخبرية التحضيرية في تحقيق المقاومة المطلوبة فعلى المتعهد أن يغير من أنواع المواد الحصوية و من نسب المزج و عيار الماء و عند اللزوم زيادة عيار الإسمنت حتى الوصول إلى الخليطة التي تؤمن الحد الأدنى من المقاومة، كما هو وارد في المادة (3) أعلاه.
ب-إذا لم تحقق تجارب المقاومة المهيأة وفقاً للفقرة (آ-2) أعلاه النتائج المطلوبة فيعني ذلك أن تنفيذ أعمال البيتون يتم بشكل غير ملائم و يجب اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لتحسينه.
إذا أعطت التجارب المهيأة للتحقيق من مقاومة بيتون المنشأة وفقاً للفقرة (ب-4) أعلاه نتائج مختلفة كثيراً عن نتائج المقاومة فذلك يعني أن معالجة البيتون من حيث الرش بالماء و الحفظ من العناصر الجوية ليس كافياً و يقتضي اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لمعالجته بشكل أجدى.

ج-في كلا الحالتين المبينتين في الفقرة (2) أعلاه يحق للإدارة طلب إجراء تجارب التحقق من سلامة العناصر الواردة في الكود وبإشراف المكتب الدارس على أجزاء المنشأة المنفذة. كما يحق لها حسم نسبة من سعر البيتون تعادل بتقديرها النقص الحاصل في المقاومة أو رفض العناصر و تكسيرها و إعادة صبها من جديد.

المادة (13) الفتحات و الثقوب:
على المتعهد أن يتخذ جميع التدابير لعمل الفتحات و الثقوب و البروزات و الفراغات و غير ذلك من الترتيبات المطلوبة لمختلف التأسيسات و التجهيزات و الأعمال المختلفة الأخرى و المتعلقة بالمشروع. و أن يركب و يثبت كل ما يطلب منه من المواسير و الصناديق و القطع الحديدية أو الخشبية أو أي مادة أخرى يراد دمجها أو تثبيتها في البيتون بمقتضى التعليمات و المقاييس التي يعطيها المهندس و الواردة في المخططات التنفيذية.


----------



## architect one (14 ديسمبر 2009)

المادة (14) الأساسات:
1-تتم حفريات الأساسات وفق الأبعاد و المقاييس المبينة في المخططات و إلى العمق المناسب لتحمل التربة و يتوجب على المتعهد التأكد من صلاحية الأرض و عدم وجود أي كهوف أو فجوات في مختلف أماكن القواعد. و في حال وجود كهف أو فجوات فيتم إملاؤها بشكل كامل بالبيتون المغموس (السيكلوبيان).
يركب حديد التسليح بالترتيب و الأشكال و المقاييس المبينة في المخططات و لا يسمح بالصب إلا بعد موافقة المهندس المشرف.

المادة (15) الأعمدة:
يجب أن تحضر قوالب الأعمدة بشكل يمكن صب البيتون فيها تباعاً على طبقات و لا يزد ارتفاع الواحدة منها عن مترين و نصف ، و يجب أن يدك البيتون بالأعمدة جيداً بحيث تملأ جميع الزوايا و الفراغات و ترص جيداً.

المادة (16) الأدراج و الرفاريف و البروزات:
تصب الرفاريف البروزات تباعاً مع البلاطات أو الجدران المحاذية لها .

المادة (17) الأقسام المرفوضة:
يهدم و يرفع كل جزء من البيتون الذي لم يتم صبه بموجب التعليمات و المقاييس المطلوبة و على المتعهد أن يعيد بناؤه بمواد جديدة بمقتضى ما هو مطلوب منه و لا يسمح بإعادة استعمال حديد الأقسام المهدمة إلا بإذن خاص من المهندس المسئول و بعد تنظيفه بعناية و دقة.
المادة( 18) – الدرابزينات :
1 – يشبك الدرابزون البيتوني للأدراج ببيتون الدرجات أو السقوف بواسطة قطع حديدية توضع أثناء صب الدرجات أو السقف بالشكل والأقيسة والمسافات المطلوبة في المخططات ما لم يذكر في المخططات والشروط الخاصة عن وجود درابزونات حديدية .
2 – يصب الدرابزون من البيتون المسلح تسليح خفيف .
المادة 19 – نجفات الأبواب والنوافذ :
تصب نجفات الأبواب والنوافذ الداخلية والخارجية من البيتون المسلح .تستند هذه النجفات على الجدران الحجرية من كلي طرفيها مسافة / 25 / سم أو أكثر حسب طلب الإدارة .
ويمنع منعاً باتاً صب الغضائد أو بناء الجدران المجاورة للنجفات على كامل إلاتفاعها ومن ثم نقرها أو مزقها لتشبيك هذه النجفات بها .

المادة (20) تعديل عيارات الإسمنت:
يحق للإدارة أن تعدل عيارات الإسمنت (في البيتون و المونة أو غيرها) حيث يحسم أو يدفع في هذه الحالة ثمن كمية الإسمنت الزائدة أو الناقصة وفقاً للسعر المحدد للإسمنت و لا يحق للمتعهد أن يعدل عيارات الإسمنت من تلقاء نفسه أو بأمر شفهي بل بموافقة أصولية خطية.

المادة (21) تعديل مصورات البيتون المسلح:
في حال اضطرار الإدارة إلى تعديل كل أو جزء من مصورات البيتون المسلح المرفقة بالتعهد فإن الإدارة تقدم للمتعهد المصورات المعدلة مصدقة حسب الأصول.
في حال نقصان أو زيادة كميات الحديد في المخططات المعدلة عن المخططات الأصلية يحسم من استحقاق المتعهد أو يحسب له ثمن الحديد الناقص أو الزائد بالنسبة للمصورات الأساسية.
لا يحق للمتعهد أن يقوم بأي تعديل في كميات الحديد من تلقاء نفسه أو استناداً إلى أوامر شفهية بل بموافقة خطية و مصورات رسمية مصدقة.
يمكن للمتعهد و بموافقة مهندس الإدارة تعديل أقطار الحديد عند الحاجة القصوى شريطة أن لا يتعارض هذا التعديل مع المواصفات و الحسابات الفنية المعتمدة.
و إذا ترتب على هذا التعديل الذي طلبه المتعهد أي زيادة في أوزان الحديد فإن ذلك يتم بدون مقابل.

المادة (23) تقدير كميات البيتون:
تقدر كميات البيتون من جميع الأنواع بالمتر المكعب للحجم المنفذ فعلاً، و كل زيادة في الحجم لا تتفق و المصورات و تعليمات الإدارة لا تحسب.
يشمل السعر المعطى بالمتر المكعب من البيتون لمختلف أنواعه جميع المواد المطلوبة وفقاً للشروط المدرجة أعلاه و العائدة لحديد و شريط التربيط و الكراسي الحديدية للتثبيت و الإسمنت و الرمل و البحص و الماء و لجميع المواد واللوازم و تكاليف العمل و الماكينات و محروقاتها و اليد العاملة و السقايل و القوالب و غير ذلك من التجهيزات اللازمة لاستكمال أعمال الصب و التركيب وفق المخططات و الشروط المذكورة أعلاه و حسب تعليمات المهندس المسؤول أثناء التنفيذ.
كما يشمل السعر اجور عمل الثقوب وثمن الحديد الرابط واللحام والبلاكات وأجور النقل والتحميل وكل ما يلزم لإنجاز العمل على الوجه الأكمل والأرباح .


----------



## architect one (14 ديسمبر 2009)

أخيراً أتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت بطرح الموضوع مع خالص الشكر لكم .


----------



## احمد822 (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## architect one (25 يناير 2010)

أهلا بك أخ أحمد وشكراً لمرورك


----------



## ali.mazkin (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## anass81 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن ترجمة بالمصرية


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور........


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (8 مايو 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## BASSAM SARHAN (9 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله الخير
[font=&quot]موضوع مفيد بالفعل[/font]


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الإخوة علي وأنس ومحمد ورشيد والمهندس الأشهب وبسام بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------

